# Mattress and sleep



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

Five weeks ago I decided to pull the plug on 8 years of sleeping med use(Ambien). Even with the meds, I was up 2-3x/night to take a leak. My sleep was always deep and I could get right back to it in minutes after I got up. This has not been the case since stopping the meds but I’m determined to do it without the pills if I can.

Our mattress is about 15 years old and though I’m sure it’s not the entire problem, we are getting a new one. Did some shopping and damn; sticker shock. Sorry but I’m not dumping 3K into a mattress. We tried out one of those memory foam mattresses and really liked the feel. Decided to grab my balls and jump and went with Tuft and Needle. Delivery will be on Friday so I hope this helps my sleep.

Any input?


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> Five weeks ago I decided to pull the plug on 8 years of sleeping med use(Ambien). Even with the meds, I was up 2-3x/night to take a leak. My sleep was always deep and I could get right back to it in minutes after I got up. This has not been the case since stopping the meds but I’m determined to do it without the pills if I can.
> 
> Our mattress is about 15 years old and though I’m sure it’s not the entire problem, we are getting a new one. Did some shopping and damn; sticker shock. Sorry but I’m not dumping 3K into a mattress. We tried out one of those memory foam mattresses and really liked the feel. Decided to grab my balls and jump and went with Tuft and Needle. Delivery will be on Friday so I hope this helps my sleep.
> 
> Any input?



Ive slept on basically every memory foam mattress known to man. and honestly a $3K mattress costs that much for a reason.  Im currently on my second tempurpedic and yes its one of the fancy $3k ones but ill tell you this...i no longer have any soreness getting out of bed...im a huge believer in getting what you pay for when it comes to a mattress...im a tempurpedic man for life i dont care how much they cost.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2018)

Sleep number in zero G. ****ing amazing.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 11, 2018)

Definitely makes a difference. When I got married last summer and got a new place with my wife we got a new bed. Prior I had this 15 year old mattress that was caved in. Took a little bit to get used to the new one. I went with something a little stiff. Now no achey back or neck in the middle of the night or morning not tossing or turning as much and sleep quality had definitely improved.


----------



## andy (Jul 11, 2018)

foam matreses are okey, but they really overprice the stuff...


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> Five weeks ago I decided to pull the plug on 8 years of sleeping med use(Ambien). Even with the meds, I was up 2-3x/night to take a leak. My sleep was always deep and I could get right back to it in minutes after I got up. This has not been the case since stopping the meds but I’m determined to do it without the pills if I can.
> 
> Our mattress is about 15 years old and though I’m sure it’s not the entire problem, we are getting a new one. Did some shopping and damn; sticker shock. Sorry but I’m not dumping 3K into a mattress. We tried out one of those memory foam mattresses and really liked the feel. Decided to grab my balls and jump and went with Tuft and Needle. Delivery will be on Friday so I hope this helps my sleep.
> 
> Any input?



https://casper.com/mattresses/caspe...e=m&cvo_campaign=P.US-0-Casper-Mattress-Exact
They offer 100 night trial period and free return if you don't like it. They're pretty cheap too considering a lot of other mattresses and shipped to your door.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

Something to consider instead of the memory foam, they make mattress tops that you buy separate that are memory foam, are they as good , hell no, but i had one for a few years on my bed and it was pretty nice, the stuff it was made out of kept cool even in the summer time. I would still have it if my damn great dane hadnt got pissed that i locked him in my room when company was over and chewed up half the damn thing.
Also may want to look into springing for a nice pillow. They can make a world of difference too.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 11, 2018)

I switched to a memory foam a few years ago and love it.  I forget what I paid but I know it was way less than a conventional mattress, and I like it a lot more.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok kingiv....im listening....im on the site....are you suggesting that I push the order button???? &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 11, 2018)

Snake needs one made of rubber.  lol  

I have a bamboo mattress.  Its like memory foam.  Its supposed to also keep you cool.  I need a little more cool than that though.  The bed is very comfortable.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah. I have the bamboo sheets. They are awesome. they keep you from having night sweat. Might have to look into the mattress now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 11, 2018)

Did u buy a Twin size?  Used?

My Tempur Pedic cost me $5K almost 10 years ago....



Robdjents said:


> Ive slept on basically every memory foam mattress known to man. and honestly a $3K mattress costs that much for a reason.  Im currently on my second tempurpedic and yes its one of the fancy $3k ones but ill tell you this...i no longer have any soreness getting out of bed...im a huge believer in getting what you pay for when it comes to a mattress...im a tempurpedic man for life i dont care how much they cost.


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Ive slept on basically every memory foam mattress known to man. and honestly a $3K mattress costs that much for a reason.  Im currently on my second tempurpedic and yes its one of the fancy $3k ones but ill tell you this...i no longer have any soreness getting out of bed...im a huge believer in getting what you pay for when it comes to a mattress...im a tempurpedic man for life i dont care how much they cost.



3K is not in the budget my friend. What did you not like about the memory foam ones you had before?



Uncle manny said:


> Definitely makes a difference. When I got married last summer and got a new place with my wife we got a new bed. Prior I had this 15 year old mattress that was caved in. Took a little bit to get used to the new one. I went with something a little stiff. Now no achey back or neck in the middle of the night or morning not tossing or turning as much and sleep quality had definitely improved.



Yeah U.M. I am hoping for the same results. I did like a firmer spring bed but with the memory foam, I felt better in a medium. Actually liked the soft but the wife didn't. It felt like it cupped me better.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 11, 2018)

PFM sleeps in a coffin.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 11, 2018)

Quality costs $$$$, u get what u pay for....Remember this is a long term investment, dont be cheap about it....When u average the cost of a brand new mattress by 15 years I bet u are paying more for a gym membership.  Do u spend more time on a bed or in the gym??????


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> https://casper.com/mattresses/caspe...e=m&cvo_campaign=P.US-0-Casper-Mattress-Exact
> They offer 100 night trial period and free return if you don't like it. They're pretty cheap too considering a lot of other mattresses and shipped to your door.



Yeah Tuft and Needle is the same type of thing but about $150 cheaper and the research saw about the same. They also offer a 100 night trial.



Elivo said:


> Something to consider instead of the memory foam, they make mattress tops that you buy separate that are memory foam, are they as good , hell no, but i had one for a few years on my bed and it was pretty nice, the stuff it was made out of kept cool even in the summer time. I would still have it if my damn great dane hadnt got pissed that i locked him in my room when company was over and chewed up half the damn thing.
> Also may want to look into springing for a nice pillow. They can make a world of difference too.



I did consider a memory foam top but thought it would only be a band-aid so I bit the bullet. Yeah a few good pillows will be next. I think the ones I have were humped by my dog way too many times. lol


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Quality costs $$$$, u get what u pay for....Remember this is a long term investment, dont be cheap about it....When u average the cost of a brand new mattress by 15 years I bet u are paying more for a gym membership.  Do u spend more time on a bed or in the gym??????



You do remember I have my own gym right? lol 

Yeah FD I know what you're saying but this was a hit already. If the money is not there, then top shelf is not an option.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> You do remember I have my own gym right? lol
> 
> Yeah FD I know what you're saying but this was a hit already. If the money is not there, then top shelf is not an option.



3k for a mattress is a lot. I dont think i would spend that much on one either. I dont think ive ever spent that much on a mattress to be quite honest lol.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 11, 2018)

Sterns and Foster...Lux Estate...king size best mattress I’ve ever had


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> 3K is not in the budget my friend. What did you not like about the memory foam ones before.




Cheaper ones are fine honestly and hold up fairly decent but once you’ve been treated to a night on one of the real fancy ones there’s just no going back ...I’m sure what you bought will be fine!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a sealy mattress. Got a queen on sale for 800. Definitely worth the money. Sleep so much better. Body less sore getting out of bed.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 11, 2018)

I bought one of these last year and it is AMAZING!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00828APY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2018)

I bought a cheap Seally from Kmart for our cottage. It was a couple hounded bucks and feels just as good as our expensive one.

if I remember it has a two inch “special” section on top that isn’t quite foam then a normal mattress underneath. Can’t tell the difference.

We have an oem mattress in our trailer that keeps me up at night so I’m definitely a picky mattress person if that helps put my answer in perspective. (I have two foam mattress pads on top to try and fix it... still sucks)


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 12, 2018)

You have to factor in if your current mattress is really old and beat from years of taking the old lady to pound town. My mattress was so bad a piece of plywood with a down comforter over it would have been a better night sleep. Dont necessarily need to break the bank if that’s the case.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 12, 2018)

California king Denver mattress, about 2 grand, it’s a dream boat, plenty of room to romp also.


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I bought a cheap Seally from Kmart for our cottage. It was a couple hounded bucks and feels just as good as our expensive one.
> 
> if I remember it has a two inch “special” section on top that isn’t quite foam then a normal mattress underneath. Can’t tell the difference.
> 
> We have an oem mattress in our trailer that keeps me up at night so I’m definitely a picky mattress person if that helps put my answer in perspective. (I have two foam mattress pads on top to try and fix it... still sucks)



What we have in our travel trailer is like packing foam. I am a wreck for an hr after I get up sleeping on that shit. If we didn't have AC in the trailer, I'd sleep better on a big rock outside.


----------



## PFM (Jul 13, 2018)

Old fuks don't sleep like babies.

Learn to turn off the brain (good luck).


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 13, 2018)

Spend the money get a sleep #. We got the base model and I sleep like the dead. It’s great. When I snore the Mrs raises my side up slightly and it’s good for everyone. I’m a #70 BTW.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 13, 2018)

I just dropped 2k on a nice mattress setup, firm... Man idk why i waited so long my sleep has been golden i haven't woken up once throughout the night compared to 3-5 times before. Good investment.


----------



## snake (Jul 16, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> I just dropped 2k on a nice mattress setup, firm... Man idk why i waited so long my sleep has been golden i haven't woken up once throughout the night compared to 3-5 times before. Good investment.


What did you go with?


----------



## snake (Jul 16, 2018)

*Update*

Got the mattress on Friday. First reaction was it was too soft because I sunk into it. I found the cradling to be a good thing; keeps me from turning on my side/ gut. So far the waking up has not changed but I did find less back and hip pain when I did get up. I'm going to see if I'm tired throughout the day this week. 

Bottom line; getting old suck.


----------



## trim (Jul 26, 2018)

Is the mattress still working out ok?  If not i highly reccomend the sleep number beds. If i get back pain I can adjust it and make it firmer til I heal up. Plus you can always upgrade it with things like the duo temp layer. It blows cool air at me thru this pad I lay on. No more nite sweats. Its a little bit of an investment but I know laborday they have good deals. Its just around the corner.


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2018)

trim said:


> Is the mattress still working out ok?  If not i highly reccomend the sleep number beds. If i get back pain I can adjust it and make it firmer til I heal up. Plus you can always upgrade it with things like the duo temp layer. It blows cool air at me thru this pad I lay on. No more nite sweats. Its a little bit of an investment but I know laborday they have good deals. Its just around the corner.



It seems to be working out. I'm starting to get use to the sink in feeling and how it hugs you. I would have thought a firmer mattress would help my back and hips but actually, softer seems better. 

Currently I'm not doing the heavy ass squats I was doing 3 months ago so that may also be a factor to the back/ hip relief.


----------



## RISE (Jul 26, 2018)

I find it weird that a species of life that evolved from sleeping on the ground all of a sudden needs a special bed to get through the night.


----------



## Jin (Jul 26, 2018)

RISE said:


> I find it weird that a species of life that evolved from sleeping on the ground all of a sudden needs a special bed to get through the night.



G'damn millennials!


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 26, 2018)

RISE said:


> I find it weird that a species of life that evolved from sleeping on the ground all of a sudden needs a special bed to get through the night.




Well when you put it that way.....


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 26, 2018)

RISE said:


> I find it weird that a species of life that evolved from sleeping on the ground all of a sudden needs a special bed to get through the night.



 I'm pretty sure my ancestors were sleeping on Woolly Mammoth Furr's. Only vegans and vegetarians slept in the dirt.
Jin should remember, he was around back then. I heard he used to use baby alligators for flip flops.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2018)

I am going to pull the trigger on something $950-1375.  

Any rec's aside the couple links posted in the thread.


----------



## RISE (Jul 26, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I'm pretty sure my ancestors were sleeping on Woolly Mammoth Furr's. Only vegans and vegetarians slept in the dirt.
> Jin should remember, he was around back then. I heard he used to use baby alligators for flip flops.



Furs that were on the floor.  They didnt have any temperpedic mammoths who's skin could adjust by remote and sat on a box spring.  

Jin still wears alligator flip flops.  He is the true OG of Crocs.


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been thinking about a new mattress.  This one is about 12 years old and looks like a taco.   My problem is, where to even start looking. How to know what's bs and what's the real deal.  Online shopping isn't my thing.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 26, 2018)

The mast is taking over.  

When I saw the thread title I could have sworn it said "Mistress and sleep".


----------



## Youngb (Jul 26, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> https://casper.com/mattresses/caspe...e=m&cvo_campaign=P.US-0-Casper-Mattress-Exact
> They offer 100 night trial period and free return if you don't like it. They're pretty cheap too considering a lot of other mattresses and shipped to your door.



that's about the same as that guy on tv that makes the my pillow and  a mattress pad. His mattress is over $2,989.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm on my 3rd mattress in 10 years, never spent more than $1200.  Maybe I should have?  Not sold on memory foam, I have a posturepedic now...still not great.  Next one will be stiffer. I think I'm the problem .


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2018)

https://casper.com/mattresses/casper/buy-more/

Planning on pulling trigger on their mid grade mattress, any advice..??

Ive saw a few guys happy with it..??


----------

